# TTOC - Meet to watch F1 Testing at Silverstone - 3rd June



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Who fancies a _*free*_ day out at Silverstone? I'm organising a get together to watch the Formula 1 testing on 3rd June. Open to all

If you've been to F1 testing before you'll know it's a great way to see (most of) the teams putting their cars though their paces without having to fork out the huge sums asked for on race days. 

If you've never seen F1 cars "in the flesh" this is the ideal opportunity to experience their astonishing speed and sound as they are tested to the limits (and beyond in some cases) and all for free 

The circuit is open from 9am - 5pm with an hour stop for lunch. Restricted viewing area only I'm afraid - on the outside of the circuit from Bridge round to the Copse tunnel (which includes the Luffield complex and the pit straight and Grandstand seating (Circuit Map - Click on Grand Prix) _**I must stress that this is a free day with (probably) no centre access and hence no close access to drivers or cars**_

There will be a few refreshments available on the day (Burgers, Bacon Baguettes, etc); the Silverstone shop should be open and they occasionally open up the outside karting for the day too.

Sorry, you will have to book a day off work :roll: but it's also half-term for some kids so you could bring them along for a free day out  Oh, and remember your ear plugs!!

Anyone who would like to join in, please post your interest here and we can all meet up for some or all of the day - maybe even a cruise around the Northamptonshire countyside if anyone's interested 8)

NaughTTy 
X b3ves (most likely not now)
saint
jacTT225
Steve-TT
X nutts (no longer coming)
fastasflip & brother
steveh
ttnick & son
X W7 PMC (can't come now)
X Multiprocess (not now)
Chip_iTT (sickness dependent :wink: )
clived
Danturbo
gcp
R6B TT (& son Chris + his mate possibly!)
HighTT (Hopefully)
DGW131
omen666
X Major Audi Parts Guru (can't come now)
KenTT
panbikes
Benny Fitz
tdk and a friend
Norman
Norman's Brother
Norman's Nephew
Norman's God son
Norman's friend Ian and son Jake
My brother-in-law + son Jack
My wife Ella and 2 daughters
elliot
Frazer

37 in total (if everyone turns up)  We'll need our own grandstand :lol: 

*Please note - This day is offered to all teams but some may not be there (some bring 3 cars :wink: ) and there is no guarantee that the day will actually go ahead - then again, it is the last testing session before the British GP and I have never known it to be cancelled in the 6 years I've been going :wink:


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

We went last year and it was superb. You can get so close to the cars and drivers. Every time Ralf went off to practise his starts we had to move out of the way. No one seemed to mind how close we were. Ralf was walking amongst us without any barriers, minders etc.

If you're into F1 it's a really good day. Kate said she'd love to go but doesn't think the noise would be much good for the sprog which would be -2 weeks by then. I don't think giving birth in the middle of Silverstone would be much good.


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I'd be keen


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

b3ves said:


> I'd be keen


Great - Cheers Rob - look forward to meeting you 

Scotty - pm sent


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

Myself and JacTT225 are certainly more than interested. Diaries are free and flight info investigated - so - will you consider a couple of hooligans from up North?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

saint said:


> Myself and JacTT225 are certainly more than interested. Diaries are free and flight info investigated - so - will you consider a couple of hooligans from up North?


I'm sure we could put up with you for a day  :wink:

Think I better start a list :roll:

*Event description also updated*


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

This sounds like a good day ive never been so please keep me posted on this.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I "might" see whether I can get there for the afternoon  I'm in Cheshire that Friday and flying out on holiday on Saturday. Would be good to pop down 

PS Don't forget to put yourself on the list Paul :wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Steve - you're on the list - keep checking this thread for any updates 

Mark - hope you can make it and good point :wink: :roll:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> We went last year and it was superb. You can get so close to the cars and drivers. Every time Ralf went off to practise his starts we had to move out of the way. No one seemed to mind how close we were. Ralf was walking amongst us without any barriers, minders etc......


Just to clarify on Scotty's post - He and Kate had pit passes as they were there for an IT company presentation. We will not get this kind of access on the day we go - Security is very tight and no-one gets into the centre without a pass  (Unless of course, someone on here knows anyone who can get us a bundle of team passes (not very likely):wink:  )


----------



## fastasflip (May 13, 2003)

I'm interested and so is my brother who I'll probably pick up on route..............Just have to check with work to see if I have to book a bad back.........I mean a day off :roll:


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

I'm up for this but will just have to negotiate with 'er indoors as it's half term week for our kids and she will probably have plans. Oh - and I suppose I ought to check my work diary as well.


----------



## ttnick (Mar 21, 2005)

More interest from the north my son & I would like to make the trip down


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Cheers guy - names added to list 

Really pleased people are coming so far to support this  Where are all you locals? :wink:


----------



## W7 PMC (May 6, 2002)

Please please please can i come??????


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Count me in Paul!


----------



## Chip_iTT (Nov 14, 2003)

Sounds a good plan.... put me down as a maybe... I feel a raging cold coming on...


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Paul, Lee and Irving - names added 

Start praying for good weather now (although a spot of rain could make it interesting :wink: )

Irving - hope you're not too ill on the day :wink:


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Paul - I'm interested - can't commit 100% till nearer the time, but....


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Cool, cheers Clive - hope you can make it 

Name added to the nicely-increasing list


----------



## Danturbo (Oct 10, 2004)

count me in!!


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

You're on the list Dan 

Any more for any more :?:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

I hope to make an appearance too provided I can get a loaner as the beemer (bike) is being serviced in Northampton.


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

I'm up for this, possibly with 1 son too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

gcp said:


> I hope to make an appearance too provided I can get a loaner as the beemer (bike) is being serviced in Northampton.


Will be good if you can make it - numbers are rising nicely 

Rob - I've added you too and a possible plus 1 - look forward to seeing you.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> scoTTy said:
> 
> 
> > quote]
> ...


Paul if you are refering to my contact ....
that went down the pan last week with the demise of a
certain relationship between a certain driver and his fiancee  

However I will be along at some time but it will depend on diary
commitments and frankly which of the three days (Wed. Thur. Fri.)
the most interesting drivers and teams will make an appearence.
And don't say you lot are the most interesting drivers and team :roll: :wink: 
I hope it will be the Friday


----------



## DGW131 (Feb 20, 2005)

Please put me down

Thanks
David


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Ian - I wasn't really referring to your contact  It didn't actually cross my mind (honest!) - Didn't realise they had split up :?

Hope you can come on the Friday - it'd be good to see you  I'll add you to the list anyway 

David - also added - look forward to seeing you.


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

Put me down for this Paul.

It's two days after my MBA exams so I *might* have sobered up by then :wink:

Only proviso is if a job interview comes in on that day. Yep I have finally decided to look for a job! And no its not a job at AmD :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

omen666 said:


> Put me down for this Paul....


About time too :wink: :roll: Hope your not too hungover on the 3rd :lol:



omen666 said:


> Only proviso is if a job interview comes in on that day. Yep I have finally decided to look for a job! And no its not a job at AmD :lol:


About time too :wink: :roll:


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Count me in please, i'm up for it


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Paul would it be possible to be included in your meet, not TTOC member yet but would also like to join. It would be nice to meet you and the rest of the gang. 8)

PS Silverstone is just down the road from me.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

MAPG - added to the list - be good to meet you.

KenTT - also added. No problem on you not being a TTOC member - this isn't restricted to members only  I'm sure we can do something about that soon anyway :wink: I could meet you on the way through Buckingham if you like.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Paul you have PM


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

KenTT said:


> Paul you have PM


Ermm - no I don't - try again 

Edit - Got the reply now - Cheers


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

paul is back , and lucy also going nice to see lucy back on the news :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

bazza said:


> paul is back , and lucy also going nice to see lucy back on the news :lol: :lol: :lol:


 Pardon :?: :?


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

Yes please count me in

panbikes

278 hp TTR blue


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks panbikes - consider yourself counted in


----------



## Benny Fitz (Dec 13, 2004)

If it's not too late I would like to be included please. Many thanks.
Ben.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Cheers Ben - definitely not too late - name added 

Where abouts are you coming from?


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

steveh said:


> I'm up for this but will just have to negotiate with 'er indoors as it's half term week for our kids and she will probably have plans. Oh - and I suppose I ought to check my work diary as well.


Having concluded my negotiations with the wife and sorted out my work diary (by taking the week off) I am now a definite. Even getting my car serviced on the 1st (18,000 miles since end of September 2004 :roll: :roll: ) so it should be in fine fettle - hopefully they'll valet it for me as well. 

Following my recent run-in with a 'safety camera' I will be taking a gentle run up to Silverstone (believe that and you'll believe anything :lol: ).


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Great news Steve - look forward to meeting you 

You go steady now :wink:


----------



## tdk (Jul 22, 2003)

I'd like to come along too.

Simon.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

See you there Simon


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Just sent a pm to all listed - Hope you can still come


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Looking forward to this and the drive south, is there a meeting point at silverstone which i need to head for when i arrive.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Hi Steve,

You should be able to park your car in the large tarmac carpark next to the main entrance. I think you have to go to the next roundabout from the main entrance to get into this one but I can't remember exactly  . I'm hopefully popping up there on BH Monday so I'll double-check.

If you give me a call when you get through the gates (where you'll be given a ticket for the day) and I'll either let you know where we are or come and meet you. 

Looking forward to it myself too 

Paul


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Spoke to a contact a BAR this week, Davidson will definately be running.

Have contacts at Mclaren, Williams & Renault too, if I get chance I'll see what I can find out. (on holiday next week so may not)


----------



## b3ves (May 6, 2002)

I now have to go to a work meeting in London that day - gutted


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

b3ves said:


> I now have to go to a work meeting in London that day - gutted


   

Pop in on the way back if you're early enough maybe


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

gcp said:


> Spoke to a contact a BAR this week, Davidson will definately be running.
> 
> Have contacts at Mclaren, Williams & Renault too, if I get chance I'll see what I can find out. (on holiday next week so may not)


Forgot Red Bull too.


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul

Looks like I'll be joining you guys  will not be in the TT as I will be bringing my Brother, Nephew & Godson.

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Paul
> 
> Looks like I'll be joining you guys  will not be in the TT as I will be bringing my Brother, Nephew & Godson.
> 
> Norman


    I'll add _all_ of you to my list 

Is your friend still coming? (sorry, can't remember his name - I know you did tell me  )


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

NaughTTy said:


> Is your friend still coming? (sorry, can't remember his name - I know you did tell me  )


He should be - Ian & his son Jake

Cheers

Norman


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > Is your friend still coming? (sorry, can't remember his name - I know you did tell me  )
> ...


Added too


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

**NEWSFLASH**

Just had a chat with Silverstone and got the list of teams running on Friday. Unfortunately it doesn't include BAR as they're only running on Wednesday. The only other teams that won't be there are Sauber, Minardi and Jordan - no great loss but would have been better if they'd all been there :?

No info on drivers available but I'll bring a helmet check list if anyone wants to works them out :wink:

Looking forward to seeing you all.

Please could everyone who hasn't already done so, pm me to confirm so I know who to look out for on the day.

Many thanks,
Paul


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

Paul

Can't come now  I've got a 4pm conf call :?


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

nutts said:


> Paul
> 
> Can't come now  I've got a 4pm conf call :?


Don't they give you a mobile phone?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

nutts said:


> Paul
> 
> Can't come now  I've got a 4pm conf call :?


  



clived said:


> Don't they give you a mobile phone?


Good point Clive (but have you ever tried using a mobile with F1 cars going by :wink: :lol:


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

I need to be attached to the network for a net meeting :? and GPRS just ain't good enough


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> **NEWSFLASH**
> 
> Just had a chat with Silverstone and got the list of teams running on Friday. Unfortunately it doesn't include BAR as they're only running on Wednesday. The only other teams that won't be there are Sauber, Minardi and Jordan
> 
> ...


I just rang Silverstone and they told me that BAR are here all
three days :? :? :? :? :? :?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > **NEWSFLASH**
> ...


 :? :? :?

Oh well - we'll see on Friday 

My colleague just rang me from a conference he's attending in the Brooklands suite which overlooks the Luffield complex - lucky sod gets a paddock pass :roll: He only rang so I could hear the cars going past :lol:

Can't wait now :roll:

Are you coming with us Ian?


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Been in touch with a few of my contacts:

Renault
Alonso and Fisicella are there, maybe not all three days.
McLaren 
Kimi is there, again maybe not all three days.
BAR
Are there but not intending to run in the wet so not today (Wednesday)

No news back from Williams or Red Bull yet.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

gcp said:


> Been in touch with a few of my contacts:
> 
> Renault
> Alonso and Fisicella are there, maybe not all three days.
> ...


Thanks Gavin - useful info - nice to have it "from the horses mouth" 

Praying for good weather on Friday - looks pretty good on the forecast so far.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


Yes Paul - but .....
there is a small chance that my brother can get me a paddock
pass 8)


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Paul,

You have PM.

Steve h


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

HighTT said:


> NaughTTy said:
> 
> 
> > HighTT said:
> ...


All right for some :wink: 

If you fancy cruising up with us, I'll be leaving my place at around 8:45am


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

steveh said:


> Paul,
> 
> You have PM.
> 
> Steve h


Reply on its way


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> Thanks Gavin - useful info - nice to have it "from the horses mouth"


My contacts are not the high rollers I'm afraid  , however most of this type of information is via broadcast internal mails.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

NaughTTy said:


> HighTT said:
> 
> 
> > NaughTTy said:
> ...


I defo can't do that Paul because I've got to take my V*l*o estate
for a service at Marshall & Fraser in California after 9.00am.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Oh well - maybe see you some time during the day then.

Paul


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Well the forecast has now turned against us a bit do you think this will stop them from the practice sessions at all or atlesst reduce the numbers attending the sessions.

Thanks

Steve


----------



## Multiprocess (Aug 9, 2004)

Paul - I am now not able to make it tomorrow which I am really pi$$ed off about! :x 

Hope you all have a good day! 

Get some pics up ASAP so I can see what I missed!


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Hopefully they'll use the opportunity to try different tyres.


----------



## clarko (Jan 18, 2005)

i went to testing yesterday at silverstone with work (we had a suite just on the entrance to pit lane) and it was awesome. The weather was light drizzle but all the teams were out inc Ferrari, Red Bull, Jordan, BMW and Maclaren!!

Ive never heard anything like it!

have a great time tomorrow


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clarko said:


> i went to testing yesterday at silverstone with work (we had a suite just on the entrance to pit lane) and it was awesome. The weather was light drizzle but all the teams were out inc Ferrari, Red Bull, Jordan, BMW and Maclaren!!
> 
> Ive never heard anything like it!
> 
> have a great time tomorrow


A couple of my colleagues were up there in the Brooklands suite. One of them hasn't been to F1 before and came back with a smile stolen from a cat from Cheshire  He was absolutely amazed at the sound. Reminded me of my first time there 



Steve-TT said:


> Well the forecast has now turned against us a bit do you think this will stop them from the practice sessions at all or atlesst reduce the numbers attending the sessions.
> 
> Thanks
> 
> Steve


BAR have said they're not testing in the rain but most teams (I assume) will try out wet settings as steveh says. They'd be stupid not to given the unpredictable nature of the weather for GP weekends. I'm sure we'll still see a fair amount of testing and probably the likelyhood of some spins when they get the settings wrong! :wink:

Just remember to bring something to keep you dry - preferably NOT an umbrella as these get in the way for other spectators.



Multiprocess said:


> Paul - I am now not able to make it tomorrow which I am really pi$$ed off about! :x
> 
> Hope you all have a good day!
> 
> Get some pics up ASAP so I can see what I missed!


   Oh Nooo - another dropout - shame Lee, would have been good to see you again - hopefully see you before HMC(?)


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

OK, the list as it stands at the moment (_pending several replies_ :roll: )


NaughTTy
saint 
jacTT225 
Steve-TT 
steveh 
ttnick & son 
Chip_iTT
clived 
Danturbo 
gcp 
R6B TT (& son Chris + his mate possibly!) 
HighTT (Hopefully) 
DGW131 
Omen666
KenTT 
panbikes 
Benny Fitz
tdk and a friend 
Norman 
Norman's Brother 
Norman's Nephew 
Norman's God son 
Norman's friend Ian and son Jake 
Norman's Niece
My brother-in-law Jeremy + son Jack
elliot
Frazer

33 in total (if everyone turns up)

Hope everyone can still come


----------



## elliot (Mar 2, 2005)

is it too late to come along?!

many thanks

Elliot


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

No - by all means join us 

If you are coming via Aylesbury (not sure where you're based) then you could join in a minicruise from my place. PM me for address if you're interested - leaving mine at around 8:45am.

Cheers,
Paul


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Norman, Irving - are either of you coming up / across the A1 - mini cruise?


----------



## elliot (Mar 2, 2005)

I will be coming up from Chiswick .. .so I guess up the M40? Need to check the old map!
thanks

elliot


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

elliot said:


> I will be coming up from Chiswick .. .so I guess up the M40? Need to check the old map!
> thanks
> 
> elliot


You could do M25 A41 (I think) A41 from M25 is now dual carriageway all the way to Aylesbury. Not desperately clear in the mornings but better than the old trawl through Aston Clinton


----------



## fsr (Jun 24, 2002)

Only read about this last night  , sounds like an excellent idea, please can I come if its not too late?
Frazer


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Paul

I hopefully now have a paddock pass    , will make sure I come and say hello at some point though.


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

can i come too !? but where to meet up? what is the best time!?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> Norman, Irving - are either of you coming up / across the A1 - mini cruise?


Clive, we'll be coming across to Milton Keynes then across to Silverstone. Will be in the C5 estate so you might not want to be seen with us 

Norman


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

Good point Norm 

Where's Irving?


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

clived said:


> Good point Norm
> 
> Where's Irving?


I think he's up north somewhere - going to get his blue flame fitted plus a couple of other places up there somewhere. Don't think he'll be there 'til about 12:30ish


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

fsr said:


> Only read about this last night  , sounds like an excellent idea, please can I come if its not too late?
> Frazer


No problem Frazer - I've sent you a pm if you fancy meeting up en-route


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

gcp said:


> Paul
> 
> I hopefully now have a paddock pass    , will make sure I come and say hello at some point though.


You jammy %"&*!"$^

Better not come too close - we may mug you for it. Maybe I'll raffle it for a donation to charity :lol: :wink:


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Paul

My niece is joining us as well 

C U tomorrow 

Norman


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

How are we all going to meet up?

If we call Paul's mobile he will spend all morning answering voicemails :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

NormStrm said:


> Paul
> 
> My niece is joining us as well
> 
> ...


Are there any of your family not coming Norm :lol:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

omen666 said:


> How are we all going to meet up?
> 
> If we call Paul's mobile he will spend all morning answering voicemails :lol:


We'll try to stay in the area around the Luffield complex for most of the morning. I don't think it should be too hard to spot us :wink: 8)


----------



## R6B TT (Feb 25, 2003)

Paul,
Thanks for organising an excellent day - good to meet some old friends and new new faces too. That Toyota was b*oody loud though! Chris enjoyed himself but was getting a little bit bored hence we left in the lunchbreak after watching the TT doing its demo laps.

Look forward to seeing you all at HMC
Rob


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

Thanks for getting us together today Paul  
It was much more fun being with the TT group than
using my pass :wink: :lol:

It was good to meet you all and put real names & faces
to Forum names.

I know it's not an f1 car, nor is it my TT, 
.... but it was just too tempting not to post a photo of me at the end of the pit straight entering copse - 
at about HALF the speed of what we saw today .....


----------



## steveh (Jan 14, 2004)

Excellent day. Thanks for organising it Paul and for directing me to your home when my SatNav decided to pack up. Incidentally, it sprang back to life halfway back along the M25 - at least I think it was the M25 as it actually looked more like a river at that point. :lol:

It was good to see some familiar faces and meet some new people as well, and the F1 cars were awesome.


----------



## HighTT (Feb 14, 2004)

This is who we saw and their times:-

http://www.crash.net/uk/en/news_view.as ... 2269&apn=2


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks all for coming and making it a great day  Good to meet all those I hadn't met before and catch up with those I have - good day all round 8)

Very pleased with attendance for my first organising of a meet - 22 in total  (Yes Norm, That includes Ian, Becky & Jake :lol: ) Sorry we lost some people along the way, but Irving finally found us 

Nice piccy Ian 8)

Maybe go again in September so watch this space :wink:

I'll post up some piccies if I get time before my hols.

Thanks again - see you all at HMC :wink:


----------



## gcp (Aug 8, 2002)

Were many more people there than I was expecting.

Didn't manage to tear myself away from the paddock and the hospitality for too long :wink: but had a quick ride around the parking areas and didn't spot more than single TT's.

A couple of pictures.


----------



## KenTT (Feb 20, 2005)

Paul thanks for an excellent day, it was really good to meet some of the forum people and put some personality to the forum names. I had a great time thanks once again.


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Nice piccies Gavin - can't imagine why you didn't want to leave the pits :wink: :roll: It was definitely busier than usual there today.

There were 6 TTs in a row at one point and we managed to get a mini-cruise of 5 of us from Buckingham to the circuit - ** Edit - just seen Ken's photo above - There you go :lol: - Nice one Ken 

Think we were fairly lucky with the weather too - At least until we left at 3:30ish when it absolutely tanked down :lol:


----------



## Steve-TT (Jan 7, 2005)

Well having watched F1 on TV for many years I never realised how fast they really are so a big thanks to Paul for introducing me to F1 practice sessions I had a great time, and I will be going to race day next year for sure, hopefully my hearing will of returned by then. :lol:

Thanks

Steve


----------



## panbikes (Nov 14, 2004)

many thanks Paul for organising a great day out

great to put faces to nick names at last...

saw and heard some fantastic cars, nothing like it 

all the best

panbikes

278 hp TTR blue


----------



## clived (May 6, 2002)

And may I be one of the last to say...  Paul - great day, thanks very much for putting the effort in. Very nice to meet some people for the first time too - made the day much more enjoyable.

Clive


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

clived said:


> And may I be one of the last to say...  Paul - great day


*No* 

Paul - Great Day, thanks for organising [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

The kids were a bit restless, so moving them around seemed to keep them occupied, sorry I didn't have a chance to say hi to everyone. I'll post an mpg shortly and a few pics.

I think it safe to say this was a resounding success for your first organised TTOC meet - a huge pat on the back from us all 8)

Norman


----------



## omen666 (Oct 10, 2004)

clived said:


> Very nice to meet some people for the first time too - made the day much more enjoyable.
> 
> Clive


Thanks Clive!   

:wink:


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

Thanks for all the comments guys - Makes it even more worthwhile


----------



## Benny Fitz (Dec 13, 2004)

I must have been on another planet last Friday. I only met one other person from the forum and did not see anyone wearing TT livery. However, I thoroughly enjoyed it all and never realised the speed and noise of these cars. Would definitlely go again if the opportunity arises and would wear something to identify a TT owner. Truly a grat day, and FREE!

Do Brands Hatch do a similar day?


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

Hopefully I've managed to upload a vid of the day @ http://www.putfile.com/media.php?n=f1_test_vcd

Hope you can view OK

Norman


----------



## scoTTy (May 6, 2002)

I can view it. :wink:

That bend at the beginning (just after the bridge), what ever it's called is simply amazing. I've driven it in a Caterham but when I learnt the F1's went through on full throttle I had trouble believing it...until I saw it.

F1 cars are truelly stunning in their cornering speed!


----------



## NormStrm (Sep 6, 2003)

scoTTy said:


> I can view it. :wink:
> 
> That bend at the beginning (just after the bridge), what ever it's called is simply amazing. I've driven it in a Caterham but when I learnt the F1's went through on full throttle I had trouble believing it...until I saw it.
> 
> F1 cars are truelly stunning in their cornering speed!


Phew  thanks for the confirmation scoTTy

Yep couldn't believe it when I was told that they went round Copse without lifting  has to be heard :wink: to be believed.

Norman


----------



## bazza (Jan 15, 2005)

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=17MTJA3J

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=17G4UO11

some video i took last week!


----------

